# Homemade Saddle



## mjoe (Dec 26, 2009)

I really like building things myself and would like to make a saddle. I have searched this forum and other sites but have not found much info on plans or other people making there own gear. 

Can anyone help out with some plans or at least some guidelines that I can follow to custom build a saddle to fit my packgoat? I have a custom woodworking shop and i don't think a saddle will be too difficult to build. Thanks


----------



## Charlie Horse (Dec 16, 2012)

I've thought of making one too. I already have some good ones, but I think it looks like a fun project to learn some skills with. I'll probably make them a bit smaller so I can fit them to my two females.


----------



## cryptobrian (Apr 26, 2012)

I am attaching a PDF of a packsaddle pattern that was sent to me a few years back. I have no idea where it originated.

Over and again you'll see reference to the bevel on the side boards and how important it is ... and I would agree as I have multiple saddles of this time and others with "flat" sideboards. I no longer use any of the flat sideboards on the goats if they'll be carrying weight. You'll see the bevel described on page two of this document.

And it's this bevel that presented me with the most problems in trying to get some of these made. I was actually trying to work with some local wood crafters to put together a 4-H workshop where the kids could make their own saddles. They concluded that a CNC machine would be the best way to make the sideboards and that would cost prohibitive. It can probably be rough sanded, and I think that is how some folks (commercial as well) do it, but not something I wanted to entertain with kids doing the work. In the end, we scrapped the activity and now simply recommend folks to purchase the Northwest kits. This still gives you the enjoyment of building and finishing to your liking, but with the pieces already cut to size (my only complaint is lack of color options for strapping).

Brian


----------



## mjoe (Dec 26, 2009)

Wow, thats perfect! thanks for posting the plans.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Those plans are an exact copy of the Northwest wood Saddles.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

I like to work with wood but I think for something as important as this, Id just leave it to the experts


----------

